# Scallops With Lemon Beurre Blanc



## GonnaSmoke (Jan 3, 2023)

Sea scallops were on the menu and I decided to make a lemon beurre blanc sauce to serve with them so let's get this started...

First up is getting the sauce started. Emptied a whole bottle of Chardonnay into a sauce pan along with 2 chopped up shallots and the zest and juice from 1 lemon...






Bring to a boil and allow it to reduce. This takes about 45 minutes.

Meanwhile I've fried up a pack of bacon for later and cleaned some Brussel sprouts to roast. The sprouts were drizzled with the bacon grease and layered on a sheet pan. Sprinkle with course salt and cracked black pepper and squeeze another whole lemon all over them. Into a 425℉ oven to roast tossing occasionally...






So while all that was cooking, I brought 6 cups of unsalted chicken broth to a boil. Stirred in 2½ cups of stone ground grits, reduced heat, and let that simmer covered stirring regularly...






Time to sauté the scallops. A little coarse and pepper into some EVOO with some unsalted butter...











Back to the grits. They've been cooking for about 10 minutes or so now time to add heavy cream. Added 2 cups and stirred and let that simmer for a few more minutes until smooth and creamy. Taste for salt and pepper and add as needed...






The sprouts are ready, tender with a little brown. Crumbled up the bacon and scattered all over and then crumbled Gorgonzola cheese is added all around...






Time to finish the sauce. It has reduced down to maybe 1 cup or less. Added about 1 cup of heavy cream and let that reduce some more until thick. I had sliced up a stick of butter and had it in the freezer...





Added the whole stick 1 pat at a time stirring constantly and not allowing the sauce to simmer or boil. Once all is incorporated, remove from heat. Do not allow to boil or the sauce will separate...






 Spoonful of grits with a few scallops and a spoonful of the sauce. Brussel sprouts on the side. Time to eat...






The Brussel sprout idea came from a restaurant in Bryson City, NC. They serve a similar dish and we loved it so I've tried a couple of times to duplicate it. It is a big hit around here. If this is too much lemon flavor, the sauce can easily be made without the lemon and zest, but the lemon with the Gorgonzola really sets the sprouts apart...


----------



## xray (Jan 3, 2023)

That is just a magnificent meal Charles!! Brussel sprouts are very good done that way and the grits and scallops have my attention. It doesn’t get any better than that!


----------



## tbern (Jan 3, 2023)

looks delicious and nice color on the plate!!


----------



## kilo charlie (Jan 3, 2023)

That's a masterpiece!


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jan 3, 2023)

xray said:


> That is just a magnificent meal Charles!! Brussel sprouts are very good done that way and the grits and scallops have my attention. It doesn’t get any better than that!


Thank you very much, Joe! The Brussel sprouts are really good and different. We like them about any way they can be cooked, but I know there are many on here that don't care for them. This may be another way to try them...


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jan 3, 2023)

tbern said:


> looks delicious and nice color on the plate!!


I appreciate that!


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jan 3, 2023)

kilo charlie said:


> That's a masterpiece!


Thank you KC!


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 3, 2023)

That is one fine looking plate there Charles, nice work! We just had a house guest who was mentioning something about oven roasted sprouts as a nice change from sautéing or steaming, might have to give it a shot. RAY


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 3, 2023)

Hell Yeah!
There isn't anything on that plate that I don't like, in fact most of rates pretty damned high.
And it all looks excellent!

I'm gonna have to try adding the Bleu cheese to my favorite Brussels sprouts recipe.
Maybe drop the garlic.





						Cast Iron Brussell Sprouts with Bacon, Onion and Garlic
					

Cast Iron Brussell Sprouts with Bacon, Onion and Garlic  Precooked the bacon and chop it into big hunks   Sauteed the onions and garlic, combined with bacon   Single layer of sprouts in pan, lots of bacon grease, cook till bottoms are caramelized   Spread bacon/onions in with sprouts and saute...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 3, 2023)

Nice work bud . Lemon on the sprouts sounds good to me .


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jan 3, 2023)

Yes!!!!  Scallops, sprouts, grits, and that sauce.  What's not to like.  That's comfort food to me.
But what I simply can't fathom is all that vacant real estate on the plate, Charles.  Mine would have required side boards.  
Gary


----------



## Steve H (Jan 3, 2023)

Wow! You had me at scallops. Then the rest of the meal blew me away. That is a awesome meal Charles!


----------



## JLeonard (Jan 3, 2023)

Not a fan of sprouts. But. I'd take a double helping of the scallops and grits!

Jim


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 3, 2023)

OH....MY....GAWD!! That just looks and sounds crazy good.You wouldn't be able to keep me at bay if I was in the same room with a meal like that    Excellent job and a fantastic presentation my friend.

Robert


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jan 3, 2023)

sawhorseray said:


> That is one fine looking plate there Charles, nice work! We just had a house guest who was mentioning something about oven roasted sprouts as a nice change from sautéing or steaming, might have to give it a shot. RAY


Ray, we love the sprouts and mostly oven roast them with EVOO, salt & pepper, but this is something different that might appeal to those who don't care for them or are looking for something different. I kind of made this up after going online and looking at the restaurant's menu, Nantahala Brewing's Taproom & Burgers + Bar, to see what they had in them. The biggest difference is they deep fry the sprouts. It's turned out pretty good and after making it twice, it has become a fan favorite. Give it a shot and let me know what you think...


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jan 3, 2023)

chilerelleno said:


> Hell Yeah!
> There isn't anything on that plate that I don't like, in fact most of rates pretty damned high.
> And it all looks excellent!
> 
> ...


Thanks, Chile!! I Love Bleu cheese, my wife not so much, but I'm slowly converting her. I think it would work well in either recipe...


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jan 3, 2023)

chopsaw said:


> Nice work bud . Lemon on the sprouts sounds good to me .


Thank you, Rich. It is different and not necessarily something I would've come up with myself...


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jan 3, 2023)

GaryHibbert said:


> Yes!!!!  Scallops, sprouts, grits, and that sauce.  What's not to like.  That's comfort food to me.
> But what I simply can't fathom is all that vacant real estate on the plate, Charles.  Mine would have required side boards.
> Gary


Appreciate it, Gary! I had seconds...


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jan 3, 2023)

Steve H said:


> Wow! You had me at scallops. Then the rest of the meal blew me away. That is a awesome meal Charles!


Thank you, Steve. I really appreciate that, buddy...


----------



## normanaj (Jan 3, 2023)

Looks awesome!

Scallops are a solo thing in our house as Jane doesn't like them but them brussels are a totally different story!


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jan 3, 2023)

JLeonard said:


> Not a fan of sprouts. But. I'd take a double helping of the scallops and grits!
> 
> Jim


Jim, sprouts are one of those things you either like or hate, kind of like mushrooms. There doesn't seem to be much middle ground with them. Thank you and you would be welcome to a double helping, my friend...


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jan 3, 2023)

tx smoker said:


> OH....MY....GAWD!! That just looks and sounds crazy good.You wouldn't be able to keep me at bay if I was in the same room with a meal like that    Excellent job and a fantastic presentation my friend.
> 
> Robert


It was all really good, Robert and thank you for the kind words, my friend. I just wish that you were allowed some seafood in the house...


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jan 3, 2023)

normanaj said:


> Looks awesome!
> 
> Scallops are a solo thing in our house as Jane doesn't like them but them brussels are a totally different story!


Thanks a bunch, Norman!!


----------



## bauchjw (Jan 3, 2023)

Holy Cow! That is an epic meal and cook! There isn’t one part of that effort I wouldn't crush or wait for a reservation to taste! Just an all out elevated meal executed well and great thread.can’t wait to try that lemon beurre blanc sauce! Big points!


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jan 4, 2023)

bauchjw said:


> Holy Cow! That is an epic meal and cook! There isn’t one part of that effort I wouldn't crush or wait for a reservation to taste! Just an all out elevated meal executed well and great thread.can’t wait to try that lemon beurre blanc sauce! Big points!


Thank you, Jed!! I have used the sauce several times before with pan fried fish and it's great. Give it a try, but remember to not let it boil when you add in the butter...


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 4, 2023)

Wow does that look good Charles. I've been eating freezer fix'ins at work the last couple of days, but today is my day off. I'm gonna have to check the local grocer to see how their scallops look. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jan 4, 2023)

gmc2003 said:


> Wow does that look good Charles. I've been eating freezer fix'ins at work the last couple of days, but today is my day off. I'm gonna have to check the local grocer to see how their scallops look.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris


Well thank you, Chris!! We needed a little change from leftovers ourselves...


----------



## Bigtank (Jan 4, 2023)

That looks amazing


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jan 4, 2023)

Bigtank said:


> That looks amazing


Well thank you...


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 4, 2023)

Man you are on a roll Charles!  That right up my alley.  Great cook.


----------

